# The Warrior (solo) - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great video and lesson, thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

i greatly appreciate you sharing your time to check it out!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Another great video Dale. LP sounds good too!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks...sure appreciate you checking it out! Love the tele in your avatar - so classic!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Darn song stuck in my head now.


----------

